# Audio, And Video issues on a fresh install of FreeBSD



## Wolfy (Feb 17, 2019)

im trying to set two monitors, and AMDGPU driver on FreeBSD, the output of the commands that i know of are under.

[EDIT] my amd.conf file for the GPU, sorry forgot it:








						/usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/amd.conf - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				



Xorg.0.log:








						Xorg.0.log - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				



Xrandr:








						xrandr - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				



rc.conf:








						rc.conf - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				




also, i have audio issues, i can't seem to find my monitors or headphones speakers, usually they would be called family audio 17, or my monitor's name, on both linux and windows.

the output of the command cat /dev/sndstat is here:








						cat /dev/sndstat - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com
				




one last thing, im new to here and this is my first post, also my first time installing FreeBSD, so please expect me not knowing many things, but im still willing to read docs.


----------



## Wolfy (Feb 18, 2019)

i fixed the audio problem by doing cat /dev/sndstat, and then sudo sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=7, giving me audio back on my headphone.


----------

